# Winzip evaluation version?



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

I just wanted to know: what's the difference between winzip evaluation version and bought version? 
When I use winzip it says buy it or use evaluation version...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow you're from the US but you don't know what evaluation is? They mean the trial version.


----------



## Fragout (Oct 13, 2007)

Got Nag and no Nag


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

I know what it means, but is there any difference between the trial version and bought version?


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

@fragout: ?


----------



## moozxy (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm still using the Evaluation one after 30 days or what ever it was..


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

No except one is a *TRIAL* While the other one isn't. BTW you never have to pay for it because if its like WinRAR then you can just close the page after the trial is over and keep using it. BTW why do you need WinZip? Can't you just use the Default unzipping thing from windows?


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

@ zewarrior: I don't know I'm not gr8 at technical stuff... that's why i posted this...


----------



## Fragout (Oct 13, 2007)

Technically both is the same, its just the screen asking u to buy it is called the Nag Screen.
So,
Trial = Nag Screen
Bought = No Nag Screen


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2007)

*points to 7zip:
http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## lagman (Oct 13, 2007)

Get 7zip

http://www.7-zip.org/

It's free.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

The only thing i Hate about 7-zip is you cant just click on the archive you have to right click it go over 7 zip and click on open archive or extract/whatever.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 13, 2007)

With WinZip and WinRar, the trial versions will work forever to unzip/rar files, but after the trial period, they will no longer zip/rar files up and you'll get a nag every time you use it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2007)

@ZeWarriorReturns hit tools -> options -> plugins -> options, make sure the system tab is selected and uncheck cascaded contect menu.

Should should be able to drag a right click as well.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll try that later..


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

Ya I hate the nag... oh well it's not that bad, just have to wait a while then click on "evaluation version"

LOL what cheapasses we are, using the "evaluation" version over and over again


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 14, 2007)

Alzip FTW!!  FREEEE


----------



## WK416 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been using my trial WinRAR version for years. If I right click and extract that way, I don't get nagged. If I open the file, I can avoid the nag screen if I do whatever I need to fast enough. If the nag screen comes up, I just Alt+F4 and be on my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can still archive files with it too, so I'm not sure if what Rayder said is a recent thing or not.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2007)

I use full versions.......P2P FTW!


----------



## theorgan (Oct 14, 2007)

support the software. buy a key.


----------

